# León Biriotti



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

León Biriotti (1929-2020) was a Uruguayan composer, oboist and conductor. He studied with Enrique Casal Chapi, Alberto Ginastera and attended György Ligeti's Darmstadt lectures. He composed more than 111 works but few have made it to performance or record. His musical periods go from modernist avant-garde to postmodernism.

An incredible 2015 performance of his first opera "Rashomon" can be viewed here:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Three Tragic Preludes from his opera "Ana Frank"


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Sinfonia da Requiem (1999):

Mov.1. 
Mov.2. 
Mov.3.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> León Biriotti (1929-2020) was a Uruguayan composer, oboist and conductor. He studied with Enrique Casal Chapi, Alberto Ginastera and attended György Ligeti's Darmstadt lectures. He composed more than 111 works but few have made it to performance or record. His musical periods go from modernist avant-garde to postmodernism.
> 
> An incredible 2015 performance of his first opera "Rashomon" can be viewed here:


Just listened to this --interesting, but it never really drew me fully in


----------

